# '93 SE-R No Start Condition - Even after starter replacement.



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi-

I have a 1993 SE-R that will not start.

I can bump start or push start the vehicle. When you turn the key, you either hear a slight blip as if the starter is trying to turn or nothing. I replaced the starter last night and the problem remained.

The weird thing is this. After turning the ignition key anywhere from 20-80 times, the car will sometimes crank and start, and when it starts, it fires right up. The battery is strong, and it cranks over very fast when it does actually crank. A couple of times, it's cranked right over and started as if it just came off the showroom floor, only to be followed by another no-start condition. When it doesn't crank, you only hear a slight blip of the starter or nothing at all.

This led me to believe that I had a bad connection somewhere. I sanded down the positive and negative battery posts and terminals, sanded down the ground contact points near the negative cable to the body of the car and from the body of the car to the head. Another weird thing is that when I turn the key, even with the headlights on, the lights don't even dim during those no start conditions as if the current isn't getting to the starter, yet I can sometimes hear the starter just start to blip then stop (those times the lights do slightly dim).

Any ideas would greatly be appreciated. Thanks.

-V

btw, The starter is a PAIN to replace!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2004)

*starter removal*

How do you get the starter off? I have a 1993 se-v6 and it seems that the thing wont fit thru the space between the frame and engine.??!!!


vmok said:


> Hi-
> 
> I have a 1993 SE-R that will not start.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

93 SE V6? You're not talking about a Sentra, are you?


----------



## 92sentra (Dec 31, 2003)

Bring the starter back and get another. It is probably a rebulid, and many times are bad also. May save you lots of time for a simple problem. Good luck.


----------



## TrentM (Feb 23, 2004)

pembertonpix said:


> How do you get the starter off? I have a 1993 se-v6 and it seems that the thing wont fit thru the space between the frame and engine.??!!!


It is a pain in the ass! You have to jack it up. Then you have to remove the manifold heat shield. 

The only way to get it out is to remove the solinod and manuver it up through the top. Be patient because it is going to test your patients.

Make sure you disconnect the cables and wiring first.

It really does suck.

Hope this helps
Trent


----------



## se-r1 (Jul 8, 2003)

vmok,

I kinda had the same problem with my 95 se-r a while back, but my car would shut off at lights and would take a while to start back up from flooding the engine with fuel cause of a bad sensor. water temp sensor. Are you throughing any codes? You can go buy some brake cleaner or starter fluid and have one of your budies spray it in while you are turning it over and see if that will help it start and that will help you in finding out if it is cause no fuel. Can you hear your fuel pump turning on when you turn the key? Just check some of those things. But most important is the codes that it is throughing. I never thought that a water temp sensor would flood my engine with fuel. Also, I had a integra a while back (big mistake) and it would turn over but no results and it was cause my fuel pump wasn't turning on at time. Turned out at that time it was my main relay. But I dought I will be back on this page, so if you have any other questions, PM me. Later


----------



## evmo (Nov 18, 2004)

vmok said:


> Hi-
> 
> I have a 1993 SE-R that will not start.
> 
> ...


You might want to check your ignition switch. If you starter is caught up or bound then your headlights will dim becuase the motor is still drawing power trying to turn. Your ignition switch closes the circuite to the starter allowing it to turn. Sounds like a wiring problem somewhere along the ignition wiring. May not be a pleasant fix timewise.


----------



## joarif (Sep 18, 2004)

*i had same problem*

hey i had the same problem with a 92 pontiac grandam,i changed almost every single known piece and sopent about 1200 doing this. after finally realizing i couldnt find the problem i took it to a local gas station and $45 and a Crank case sensor later the car was up an running, so you might have the same problem because i had the same turning the ignition 100 times solution.


----------

